# Maltese Heaven at the 2010 Nationals



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

This should be the new SM banner....LOL


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I want that couch! with all the "accessories" of course! lol They're all so beautiful!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I agree - the new SM banner!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh I have never seen so many beauty's in one place, can't wait to see more pictures,so who's who


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That is soooo precious. Yepper I vote SM banner. Definately a case of Malts are like potato chips...you just can't stop at one...

How many is there,I think I see 11 and one in the lower corner...


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

This was SOOO much fun!! We had 12 Malts in the room and 11 in the picture.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

there were more..I think 14 in the room..some puppies who jumped off. Carina's and Stacy's


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, gosh!!! I agree!! That should be the SM banner!!!

Leslie, is that Moxie to our left, in the back?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh so pretty...look at all those little smiles!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Leslie - you got the perfect picture.:chili: If there were ribbons for that it should go to you. When did you get it?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Great shot, Leslie. How beautiful.
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I too think that would make a nice banner !


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok, I just started LAUGHING when I saw that last pic!

Because really - Truffles wasn't posing or anything, was she?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

They are all so adorable I wanted to take them all home with me!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Great pictures, Maggs. Oh and thanks for the update yesterday !


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Adorable,just adorable. My hubby asked if all those belonged to one person. I told him it was Nationals. He said,whew,just think of all the brushing and combing...and they'd need a realy big bed,LOL.
He thought it was an adorable sight,all those fluffs.
Makes you just want to sit down in the middle of all of them. reminds me of "couchtime" at our house...minus 7 fluffs.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So cute, you must have had a blast.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I like how Jax is on the back of the sofa in one picture. I have no idea where I was during this group love fest. Everytime, I entered the "Babe Suite" it was a happen place for maltese & people alike.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am sorry I missed the malt fest :-( The kids and I were swimming and busy getting ready for the show. I will have to be more sociable next time. lol


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

A sofa full of cuteness! That's a great idea to make it a lovely banner!

Seems like everybody enjoyed the weekend very much!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I just art directed. Tammy L gets credit for the picture!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Well done in getting many of these precious malts in one good pic ^_^ LOVE it. It can make a beautiful banner --- aaah ! maltese heaven indeed

hugs
Kat


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

what an awesome picture! how did i miss it??


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

those are fantastic.. it shd def be the sm logo


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that is just too much beauty ! all of them look adorable!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Adorable pictures....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh those pictures are PRICELESS!!! Please, can anyone identify the fluffs?


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

great memories!! i already miss everyone.....


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

What great pics!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Labeled the fluffs! They are more or less the same in all of the pictures.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Great pic! Delilah would have been one looking for a way out! LOL


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I just kept snapping away hoping some would come out good! Mandy you get an A+ for a perfect score on correctly identifying each pup!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

remy said:


> what an awesome picture! how did i miss it??


We must have been shopping or eating. :HistericalSmiley: Great picture!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love those pics!!! Such beautiful little white, fluffy malts that are so adorable!!! They are so sweet, just laying there.......such special little ones!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Good job on the labeling Mandy..you go girl.


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh My Gosh! That is the BEST picture ever!!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow!!! Great pics! This should def be a front page pic!:thumbsup:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Cute pic! aww, wish we were there to see them all!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the labels. The pic is great! I missed getting to meet some of you at Nationals. Missed obedience, too (darn it!) because I couldn't get the family out of the room early enough.


----------

